# Carbon Earth New BalX 16-4-8 Fert....Shots Fired PGF Complete



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Carbon Earth released its new Balx 16-4-8 fertilizer. This season I have had great results with their products and love this 4-1-2 ratio in a fertilizer. So far this year I've done 1 round of XStart for a Phosphorus Deficiency, 1 round of Carbon X, 1 round of Stress X just before July and have a round of Xgreen ready to go. Supplement with monthly Depth 10+ apps.

Wonder what pill size the new 16-4-8 is? I hope small due to Bermuda canopy so tight.

@thegrassfactor is killing it with this product line.

BalX DIY 16-4-8


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Can't do anything with Phos, I'm out.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Pgf complete = $70/40lb

CE BalX = $60/45lb.

More product, less money, supporting a better (more honest, more integrity) company.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Gilley11 said:


> Pgf complete = $70/40lb
> 
> CE BalX = $60/45lb.
> 
> More product, less money, supporting a better (more honest, more integrity) company.


Also

Pgfc 40 coverage is 10k
CE Balx 45 coverage 15k


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Based on spreader settings of a 16 for my Lesco I'm assuming it's at larger prill size maybe SGN 240. Total guess....I hope it's smaller tho.


----------



## thesourgin (Jan 28, 2020)

FedDawg555 said:


> Based on spreader settings of a 16 for my Lesco I'm assuming it's at larger prill size maybe SGN 240. Total guess....I hope it's smaller tho.


Per the man, himself, the prill size is 220.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

thesourgin said:


> FedDawg555 said:
> 
> 
> > Based on spreader settings of a 16 for my Lesco I'm assuming it's at larger prill size maybe SGN 240. Total guess....I hope it's smaller tho.
> ...


Thanks....see if you can score of pic of the mixture? Just Curious.


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

Gilley11 said:


> supporting a better (more honest, more integrity) company.


Amen, no question about that!


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

I dunno, that PGF Complete seems like a really good product .. just wont touch it with a 10' pole due to the asssociation factor (and the price, of course). It ain't THAT good :lol:
Rooting for thegrassfactor and their success even though at $60 I'm on the sidelines for this product as well. All the overhead & middlemen price it out of reasonable range.


----------



## GA250 (Jul 4, 2020)

I've used both CarbonX and Xsoil twice on my lawn and very happy with the outcome. Applied at the prescribed rates my lawn is looking better than ever!! I'll get 3 applications from this [email protected] $20/app I'm eager to try. I'm big on correcting the soil which in turn will allow for a more gentle approach to lawn care


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Gilley11 said:


> Pgf complete = $70/40lb
> 
> CE BalX = $60/45lb.
> 
> More product, less money, supporting a better (more honest, more integrity) company.


This, this, AND *THIS*!!!


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

corneliani said:


> I dunno, that PGF Complete seems like a really good product .. just wont touch it with a 10' pole due to the asssociation factor (and the price, of course). It ain't THAT good :lol:
> Rooting for thegrassfactor and their success even though at $60 I'm on the sidelines for this product as well. All the overhead & middlemen price it out of reasonable range.


This is my problem as well. I definitely want to try it so hopefully he gets a supplier down here in Louisiana maybe then prices will come down.


----------



## ChessCharlie (Jul 5, 2020)

New to the forum and this hobby.. what's the source of the hostility for PGF complete? Would prefer my money goes to ethical ventures but don't want to completely write them off without knowing what their issues are. PGF complete is the stuff "Howto with Doc" pushes right?


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

ChessCharlie said:


> New to the forum and this hobby.. what's the source of the hostility for PGF complete? Would prefer my money goes to ethical ventures but don't want to completely write them off without knowing what their issues are. PGF complete is the stuff "Howto with Doc" pushes right?


I think you've solved that mystery.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

@ChessCharlie yes. Without getting into that guy's messes, there is a reason that his YouTube comments are heavily moderated and why only certain types of comments are allowed to be posted there.


----------



## BermudaBoy (Jun 27, 2019)

ChessCharlie said:


> New to the forum and this hobby.. what's the source of the hostility for PGF complete? Would prefer my money goes to ethical ventures but don't want to completely write them off without knowing what their issues are. PGF complete is the stuff "Howto with Doc" pushes right?


Nobody is doubting the quality of the products but he consistently oversells and under delivers on what he promotes. Pretty much everything he promotes has a much better priced competitor from a company equally as respected as Andersons.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I also mow stripes in my yard so we all know what he thinks of me.

:roll:


----------



## ChessCharlie (Jul 5, 2020)

Thanks and appreciate the info guys.. didn't mean to derail the thread!


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Redtwin said:


> I also mow stripes in my yard so we all know what he thinks of me.
> 
> :roll:


Your such a p.......so am I. Lol


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

FedDawg555 said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> > I also mow stripes in my yard so we all know what he thinks of me.
> ...


Ya know...I thought I heard him say that in one of those videos. Then I said "nahhhh." Guess I actually heard him right.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Kamauxx said:


> FedDawg555 said:
> 
> 
> > Redtwin said:
> ...


Yeah, He's not exactly building bridges from his side as well.


----------



## 1FASTSS (Jul 11, 2018)

Redtwin said:


> I also mow stripes in my yard so we all know what he thinks of me.
> 
> :roll:


 :lol:


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Same dude that put out a video saying that the best reel mower was a manual one. Now he's all about powered reel mowers.

Said top dressing was over rated. Now top dresses all the time.

He's like a bad umpire where the strike zone is on wheels and all over the place.

Dagumit. I'm sorry. I shouldn't have said all this.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

I couldn't help myself and watched the video about granular growth regulator. I laughed hysterically with the assertion that granular applications were better because you could be more precise right before these images were on the screen. 




Sorry, Ware. I won't do it again.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Let's see if this will bring this thread back on track, which I highly doubt :lol:... I'm vacationing in Vero Beach and they carry a Lesco 16-4-8 here, seems it's ideal for the Saint Augustine & Zoysia grasses grown around here. $40 for straight NPK, with 25% polyplus coating.

For an add'l $20 you're getting all the carbonearth magic (mainly the composted biochar, plus the urease/nitrification inhibited urea) ... incl shipping.
I'm beginning to like it.. but $60 for a bag of fertilizer is hard to swallow still. Take out the $20 for overhead & middlemen and it's a bargain!


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

Can someone explain to a lawn care newb what's so great about this compared to other fertilizers? Is it the micronutrients contained in it? If so, what makes them special?


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Kamauxx said:


> Can someone explain to a lawn care newb what's so great about this compared to other fertilizers? Is it the micronutrients contained in it? If so, what makes them special?


Its got Electrolytes!! What plants crave!


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

rjw0283 said:


> Kamauxx said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone explain to a lawn care newb what's so great about this compared to other fertilizers? Is it the micronutrients contained in it? If so, what makes them special?
> ...


Brando!


----------



## B-Rad (Apr 25, 2020)

Kamauxx said:


> Can someone explain to a lawn care newb what's so great about this compared to other fertilizers? Is it the micronutrients contained in it? If so, what makes them special?


@Kamauxx It has 12% biochar infused with chicken litter for soil health and contains Plant Stimulating Peptides. I've seen results from some of the peptide science, and they are very impressive regarding root growth. I believe they are using Subvert D10 as the source for the peptides. The Carbon Earth Products go beyond a standard NPK fertilizer. A lot of science, effort, and thought goes into their products.

Plus...The product is made and manufactured in the 🇺🇸. Do you not like America? :lol:


----------



## thesourgin (Jan 28, 2020)

Kamauxx said:


> Can someone explain to a lawn care newb what's so great about this compared to other fertilizers? Is it the micronutrients contained in it? If so, what makes them special?


One of the benefits if that the filler (the material that is not part of the N-P-K percentages) contains biochar infused with co-composted with chicken manure, to get more nutrients into the soil. Many other fertilizers will use things like limestone, or even tiny rocks, as filler, and sell a biochar soil amendment as a separate product.

This product also contains peptides to increase turf root mass. I would try to explain further, but I would just do a disservice to the science behind it.

Personally, I purchase the Carbon Earth products because the manufacturer is extremely passionate about making the best products available, and goes out of his way to help those that need it. I will do everything I can to help them succeed, because they help us succeed.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Is he even a Doctor? I have my doubts!


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

corneliani said:


> Let's see if this will bring this thread back on track, which I highly doubt :lol:... I'm vacationing in Vero Beach and they carry a Lesco 16-4-8 here, seems it's ideal for the Saint Augustine & Zoysia grasses grown around here. $40 for straight NPK, with 25% polyplus coating.
> 
> For an add'l $20 you're getting all the carbonearth magic (mainly the composted biochar, plus the urease/nitrification inhibited urea) ... incl shipping.
> I'm beginning to like it.. but $60 for a bag of fertilizer is hard to swallow still. Take out the $20 for overhead & middlemen and it's a bargain!


For a straight NPK that's a decent fertilizer or a Plain cheese 16-4-8 pizza.

The CE fertilizer is also a 16-4-8 pizza but it's a loaded super supreme with extra cheese. That's why your paying Li'l more.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

FedDawg555 said:


> corneliani said:
> 
> 
> > Let's see if this will bring this thread back on track, which I highly doubt :lol:... I'm vacationing in Vero Beach and they carry a Lesco 16-4-8 here, seems it's ideal for the Saint Augustine & Zoysia grasses grown around here. $40 for straight NPK, with 25% polyplus coating.
> ...


Hahaha 😂 
I love the analogy!!


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

@thesourgin @B-Rad

Thanks for explaining it to me.

Would you use this as your only fertilizer or as part of a rotation with others, such as Urea?


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

FedDawg555 said:


> corneliani said:
> 
> 
> > Let's see if this will bring this thread back on track, which I highly doubt :lol:... I'm vacationing in Vero Beach and they carry a Lesco 16-4-8 here, seems it's ideal for the Saint Augustine & Zoysia grasses grown around here. $40 for straight NPK, with 25% polyplus coating.
> ...


Yup! But in this case, the cheese is chicken sh*t :lol:


----------



## B-Rad (Apr 25, 2020)

Kamauxx said:


> @thesourgin @B-Rad
> 
> Thanks for explaining it to me.
> 
> Would you use this as your only fertilizer or as part of a rotation with others, such as Urea?


@Kamauxx It would really depend on what your specific yard needed. They make different formulations of NPK to try and give some flexibility. There is also info on the CE website to get you headed in a forward direction as for as application timing and rotation scenarios. These programs are general, but you can fine tune it as you go along the journey. You also have 8K SF, so you could get multiple applications out of a single bag. The 24lb bags are also available if you don't need a 45lb bag.

No single product delivers a silver bullet solution. With the amount of sweat equity I have in it, a $15 or $20 difference doesn't deter me. Others may have a different opinion...and that's OK.

Yard Mastery Carbon Earth Collection

https://carbonearth.co/granular-transition/


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

I bought a bag. Can't wait to compare smells with Milo.


----------



## DFWLawnNut (Jul 7, 2020)

Because I'm a product whore lol Thought I would show the prill size vs CX DIY. 


Some sticks in there of some sort?


CX Prills


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

I like the PGF product but I don't like the price. I liked Doc's early posts where he used various products. But now, it seems he just pushes Anderson's. 
I've used X-Grn w great results and thinking of giving XSoil a shot. I did a round of Humichar and hated spending the $80+ on it


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

DFWLawnNut said:


> Because I'm a product w---- lol Thought I would show the prill size vs CX DIY.
> 
> 
> Some sticks in there of some sort?
> ...


Looks like success!


----------



## SunnyBermuda (Oct 16, 2019)

Looks like a promising product. Anybody doing a group buy for a pallet or two?


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

NWGALawn706 said:


> I like the PGF product but I don't like the price. I liked Doc's early posts where he used various products. But now, it seems he just pushes Anderson's.
> I've used X-Grn w great results and thinking of giving XSoil a shot. I did a round of Humichar and hated spending the $80+ on it


Did 250 lbs of Xsoil in spring after aeration. Definitely worth it for the Biochar into the soil and way more cost effective than the other.


----------



## ChessCharlie (Jul 5, 2020)

Would this 16-4-8 be a good option for "Winterizer" or would I want to back off the Nitrogen a bit?


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

ChessCharlie said:


> Would this 16-4-8 be a good option for "Winterizer" or would I want to back off the Nitrogen a bit?


I think the StressX would be a better winterizer with its higher potassium.


----------



## HectorT (May 24, 2020)

CE 16-4-8 says to use 3lbs per 1k sqft.

Isn't the rule 1lb of nitrogen per 1k sqft ?

That would make it 6.25lbs per 1k sqft.

So what do guys recommend?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ChessCharlie said:


> Would this 16-4-8 be a good option for "Winterizer" or would I want to back off the Nitrogen a bit?


+1 on the STX DIY 4-0-25 .

For bermuda, a high potassium low nitrogen fertilizer would be the best "winterizer".


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

HectorT said:


> CE 16-4-8 says to use 3lbs per 1k sqft.
> 
> Isn't the rule 1lb of nitrogen per 1k sqft ?
> 
> ...


The BalX DIY 16-4-8 is 16% Nitrogen, so 3 pounds of product gives you 0.48 pounds of Nitrogen (0.16 x 3 lbs).


----------



## B-Rad (Apr 25, 2020)

HectorT said:


> CE 16-4-8 says to use 3lbs per 1k sqft.
> 
> Isn't the rule 1lb of nitrogen per 1k sqft ?
> 
> ...


@HectorT I don't believe there is a rule of 1 lb/M. You can apply this product at whatever rate you need for your yard. I believe the 3 lb/M shown on the label is for roughly ~0.5 lb/M of N. You will see a lot of people splitting fertilizer apps into smaller doses and applying with more frequency vs. a large shot all at once.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Here's the new pro label which is a 50lb bag plus photo of 220 SGN prills.

BaXance 16-4-8 pro label 50 lbs
BalX 16-4-8 DIY product 45lbs

https://carbonearth.co/wp-content/uploads/2020/07/16-4-8BAXANCE-scaled.jpg


----------



## DFWLawnNut (Jul 7, 2020)

I recognize that picture lol


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

DFWLawnNut said:


> I recognize that picture lol


Pulled from Facebook, you take it? It had a comparison shot with carbon X too but most know what that looks like.


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

FedDawg555 said:


> DFWLawnNut said:
> 
> 
> > I recognize that picture lol
> ...


It was posted on page 2 of this thread. :lol:


----------



## bmw (Aug 29, 2018)

Looking forward to applying this stuff on my zoysia!


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

FedDawg555 said:


> NWGALawn706 said:
> 
> 
> > I like the PGF product but I don't like the price. I liked Doc's early posts where he used various products. But now, it seems he just pushes Anderson's.
> ...


Question for you @FedDawg555....
I think I dig this idea. Did you use X-Soil to fill in the core holes? If so, did you or do you think you'll have any issues with unevenness since X-Soil is primarily an organic product that breaks down over time?


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

JayGo said:


> FedDawg555 said:
> 
> 
> > NWGALawn706 said:
> ...


I definitely didn't apply enough to fill in the core holes but having the turf open to get a lot of the Xsoil into the holes helps I think. That 250 lbs was over 14k about 15 lbs per 1000. I will say the core holes seemed to heal up really fast this year after Xsoil. A month later I did a full sanding for leveling. I think Matt said applying it above 40-50 lbs per 1000 it becomes a waste as the return on the investment doesn't justify the benefits.

The biggest benefit I've seen this year is the clay compaction areas from the pool build are doing considerably better this year and the turf is much healthier this year also. But it's also a combination of Xsoil and Carbon Earth ferts which delivers Biochar with each application, depth 10+ and humic acid. I've really focused on driving roots this year to punch thru the clay and go deep.


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

FedDawg555 said:


> JayGo said:
> 
> 
> > FedDawg555 said:
> ...


Will those deep roots pay dividends year after year OR are they something that will have to be re-established every year?


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

NWGALawn706 said:


> FedDawg555 said:
> 
> 
> > JayGo said:
> ...


This 419 in on its 2nd season so still a young lawn but my front has been established since 2014. I would say the work I'm doing on the 419 lawn will pay dividends year after year as the more established deeper root lawn is healthier than a new lawn.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

FedDawg555 said:


> JayGo said:
> 
> 
> > FedDawg555 said:
> ...


I was impressed with what I saw in the two bags of X-Soil I used a few weeks back when I used it to amend soil where I planted an oak and two crepe myrtles. I used the remaining bag for my front lawn (1600 sq ft). It was a little chunkier sitting on 5/8" turf, but it did break down fast enough to where it wasn't a problem.


----------



## Lawn Burgundy (Apr 27, 2020)

My BalX just arrived I'm interested to see how well this stuff works.


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

I ordered some on the 18th. UPS tracking info was never updated and it hasn't arrived. I reached out to Yard Mastery a few days ago and they are sending me another bag. They said it's most likely lost and if the other arrives I can keep both. Good customer service. I sure hope I end up with a free bag.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

STRES said:


> My BalX just arrived I'm interested to see how well this stuff works.


Sweet take some pics and update on how it's working. I haven't ordered any cuz I'm set for the season but I'm really looking to use it next season.


----------



## Grumpy Camel (Jun 12, 2020)

I'm interested in this product as well. Are there any temperature restrictions? Is it safe to use in 90 plus summer weather?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Grumpy Camel said:


> I'm interested in this product as well. Are there any temperature restrictions? Is it safe to use in 90 plus summer weather?


Should be no restrictions on heat as long as you water any fertilizer in well. If you've got a short, sense canopy, larger prill fertilizers can be a pain as you've got to aggressively water them into the soil otherwise the moisture will can leaf burn.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

2nd year on a new sodded lawn with very low organic material in soil.

I bought 8 bags($24 each) of the regular carbon X last year in a pallet deal with other in the the CLT area. Still have a couple bags left but should be enough to finish out the season.

I also put a ton of organic material down in the soil last winter via an over seed with TT annual rye. I will be doing the same again this year.

Not sure I am going to continue to throw down this stuff at $60 a bog.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Wfrobinette said:


> I also put a ton of organic material down in the soil last winter via an over seed with TT annual rye. I will be doing the same again this year.


What do you mean by putting down organic matter .. are you saying the ryegrass overseed does this? Curious as my TifTuf was laid on clay soil much as yours seems.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Yes he's saying that via the roots of the overseed, he pushed organic matter into the soil.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

Gilley11 said:


> Yes he's saying that via the roots of the overseed, he pushed organic matter into the soil.


Correct. I'd venture to guess at least a cubic yard of it. Not to mention the decomposing clippings.

You really want to aerate and help compacted soil, look into the Daikon Radish. Not advocating to do it over top of an already existing lawn . However, I would seriously consider blanketing a future lawn area with these in the fall or over the winter to prep for new seed or sod.

It would be interesting to try it in part of a lawn on top of heavily compacted clay soil. Though I read this stuff stinks really bad as it's rotting.

http://www.gardenofaaron.com/2016/12/daikon-as-clay-soil-amendment-and-tasty.html


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

STRES said:


> My BalX just arrived I'm interested to see how well this stuff works.


Any updates on how the BalX performed if you've thrown her down yet?


----------



## Lawn Burgundy (Apr 27, 2020)

FedDawg555 said:


> STRES said:
> 
> 
> > My BalX just arrived I'm interested to see how well this stuff works.
> ...


Seems to be working quite well, ignore the new bobcat tracks I just had trees put in the backyard. It started slow as expected but seems to be growing fast and thick as ever now.
Neighbor has a lawn care company and he mowes the yard himself.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

STRES said:


> Neighbor has a lawn care company and he mowes the yard himself.


It looks like he mows once a month whether it needs it or not.


----------



## Lawn Burgundy (Apr 27, 2020)

Redtwin said:


> STRES said:
> 
> 
> > Neighbor has a lawn care company and he mowes the yard himself.
> ...


Yea he is out of town a lot for work (military) so I try to give him suggestions when I can I think that domination line woke him up (hopefully) his wife said why does your grass look like turf? :lol: because it is haha I think he ended up throwing down some Milo it should help. 
Competition is healthy


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Whole new meaning of domination line.....lol
Looks good that for update.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm planning on using the BalX for my last fertilizer application at the end of this month.


----------



## Lawn Burgundy (Apr 27, 2020)

For anyone interested it does have a smell to it but only in the bag in a hot garage unlike milo there is little to no smell once thrown down.


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

I have my bag on the back patio--unopened--and smell it whenever I walk by it.

I've been waiting for mid-morning rain to throw it out. It's been on standby for a week now. Hopefully by Friday...


----------



## sirwired (May 21, 2020)

It drives me nuts, in that 4-1-2 (or some variation thereof) is, indeed, very commonly-recommended, but it's damn hard to find. You'd think it would be the "standard" fertilizer sold at Big Box, garden centers, etc., but not only do my stores around here not have it, it's even special-order at my local SiteOne, etc.

It just feels silly that there's few options beyond mail-ordering bulk fertilizer.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

sirwired said:


> It drives me nuts, in that 4-1-2 (or some variation thereof) is, indeed, very commonly-recommended, but it's damn hard to find. You'd think it would be the "standard" fertilizer sold at Big Box, garden centers, etc., but not only do my stores around here not have it, it's even special-order at my local SiteOne, etc.
> 
> It just feels silly that there's few options beyond mail-ordering bulk fertilizer.


I've always wondered about that too. If I had one wish on this new CE 16-4-8 would be the Iron would be a little higher like the GrnX 8-1-8 which is 4% FE. But I'm looking forward to hearing y'all results with this one.


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

I've finally opened my bag and MANNNN does it smell. Compared to this stuff Milorganite smells like roses. I had to zip tie it and throw it in the shed. If left in the garage the cars would certainly smell like chicken poop in the morning. Hopefully the humidity outside doesn't effect it.

I'm planning to put down a hair over 7lbs in the morning which should give me about .38lbs of N for the month. All of this is contingent upon tomorrow's forecast. Right now we're supposed to get rain from 9am-evening.


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

Oh my god this quote KILLS me:

_"Additionally, BalX DIY is 12% biochar infused with chicken litter to help improve soil health and structure with every application."_

The chicken feed like Doc is ALWAYS pushing :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

FedDawg555 said:


> NWGALawn706 said:
> 
> 
> > I like the PGF product but I don't like the price. I liked Doc's early posts where he used various products. But now, it seems he just pushes Anderson's.
> ...


What is the XSoil used for? What are the benefits?


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

Jeremy3292 said:


> Oh my god this quote KILLS me:
> 
> _"Additionally, BalX DIY is 12% biochar infused with chicken litter to help improve soil health and structure with every application."_
> 
> The chicken feed like Doc is ALWAYS pushing :lol: :lol:


I don't think they're referring to feed when they say chicken litter. 💩


----------



## douggmc (Jun 17, 2020)

I'm done with products with prill size this big, too difficult getting it past turf canopy (I'm not irrigated). Also, just prefer homogenized product. I'm sure it is a great product, but I'll stick with CarbonEarth's "killer app" product: 8-1-8 baby! Love the small prill and iron.

I am working some 13-5-8 Propeat into rotation too. And in all honesty, when I use up these rest of these two bags, I'll prob try using GreenTRX I read about as I have a local Ewing about mile away.


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

Kamauxx said:


> Jeremy3292 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my god this quote KILLS me:
> ...


I think you missed the point lol


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Anyone use Lesco CarbonPro G? Havent seen much discussion about it. $25/40lb bag. Alternative to xsoil and humichar. Seems cheaper. 47% biochar / 47% compost.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

douggmc said:


> I'm done with products with prill size this big, too difficult getting it past turf canopy (I'm not irrigated). Also, just prefer homogenized product. I'm sure it is a great product, but I'll stick with CarbonEarth's "killer app" product: 8-1-8 baby! Love the small prill and iron.
> 
> I am working some 13-5-8 Propeat into rotation too. And in all honesty, when I use up these rest of these two bags, I'll prob try using GreenTRX I read about as I have a local Ewing about mile away.


That's the biggest drawback of CarbonX and this BalX the prill size. Especially if the canopy is regulated it gets so damn tight. The XGrn is awesome just wish it had a prill with some color to see your spread but otherwise you can really throw XGrn down from 3-9lbs.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

douggmc said:


> I'm done with products with prill size this big, too difficult getting it past turf canopy (I'm not irrigated). Also, just prefer homogenized product. I'm sure it is a great product, but I'll stick with CarbonEarth's "killer app" product: 8-1-8 baby! Love the small prill and iron.
> 
> I am working some 13-5-8 Propeat into rotation too. And in all honesty, when I use up these rest of these two bags, I'll prob try using GreenTRX I read about as I have a local Ewing about mile away.


Same. The prill size of this stuff is awfully large and such a pain in the rear end.

Need smaller prill, I made a thread for people to. Ale suggestions the other week in hopes of getting some options listed for others!


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

FATC1TY said:


> douggmc said:
> 
> 
> > I'm done with products with prill size this big, too difficult getting it past turf canopy (I'm not irrigated). Also, just prefer homogenized product. I'm sure it is a great product, but I'll stick with CarbonEarth's "killer app" product: 8-1-8 baby! Love the small prill and iron.
> ...


Not sure I see why this is a big deal - any rain will dissolve and work the fertilizer into the soil, no? What size prill is PGF Complete for comparison?


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Jeremy3292 said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > douggmc said:
> ...


I don't know the numbers but PGF Complete has much smaller prill size than Carbon X. I used Carbon X for the first time a couple of weeks ago and I agree it just sits on top of the lawn. I watered it in twice and let the rain do the rest. Not a deal breaker for me but definitely prefer the smaller prill size.


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

Anyone have any thoughts comparing the 16-4-8 to the 24-4-8 they has as well?

https://yardmastery.com/collections/fertilizers-granular/products/yard-mastery-24-4-8-macro-micro-blend


----------



## douggmc (Jun 17, 2020)

Jeremy3292 said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > douggmc said:
> ...


If your irrigated, I would agree ... just not a problem. Water it in and your all set. Otherwise, counting on the rain is not a gamble I can take in my part of woods (I'm relatively new to Atlanta area, but it seems like meteorologists get rain prediction more wrong than right here. Must be something about this part of country making it more difficult).

I've rolled that dice and had prills sitting on lawn followed by me out there frantically trying to water in with my hose next day. Had nice little BB sized burn spots on grass for next 2 mows. Just tough with a thick Bermuda. I'd imagine a thick zoysia is even more difficult.

"Greens grade" prills for me only now. Fortunately 4K sqft it isn't cost prohibitive.

All that being said, love CE and Matt Martin. Sitting here watching his live stream on YouTube as I type! 8-1-8 baaabbby!


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

FATC1TY said:


> douggmc said:
> 
> 
> > I'm done with products with prill size this big, too difficult getting it past turf canopy (I'm not irrigated). Also, just prefer homogenized product. I'm sure it is a great product, but I'll stick with CarbonEarth's "killer app" product: 8-1-8 baby! Love the small prill and iron.
> ...


@thegrassfactor Matt not sure your seeing these comments but most of us love the Carbon Earth line. The results speak for themselves. But if there is anything being looked at or can be done to get the prill size down to greens grade like the 8-1-8 product size.... please do it. For the Bermuda guys our canopy gets so tight CarbonX, XStart, even the new BalX just sit on top. Typical irrigation does not push it in basically only a heavy down pour is the only thing that works.


----------

